# 1 more @#$! bolt



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had similar experiences dropping the engine out of my MR2. I use a long piece of metal pipe on the end of the socket ratchet handle or ring spanner to get more torque on the bolt. Try the handle from off a trolley jack. Hope this helps.


----------



## pachai (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't claim to be an expert,
or even competent at removing bolts -
(See below for more on that 
but it sounds like you need to cut 
the bolt. Is it one you can access
from the other side? - i.e., can
you cut the head off the bolt
and then buy a new nut and bolt?
That's a rare possibility, but I saw such on my car,
if I had to cut it off, I could.

(Don't cut the bolt if you can't access the nut 

Maybe you just need more torque at the pushing end?
or do you need more grip at the end where the bolt/nut is?
There are special wrenches for that.
Maybe you need WD40 on the threads?


(My stuck situation - I outsourced de-icing because I couldn't get
the passenger front wheel off - and I still can't,
but after trying other tricks, I'm ready to rig a hydraulic jack ;-)

Hope some of this helps.
Seth


----------

